# Duda sobre tipo de caja subwoofer



## German Volpe (Ene 18, 2009)

hola gente como van?. estoy juntando plata para comprar subwoofers y me gusto esta caja. mi duda es que tipo de caja es porq me estoy sacando la cabeza y no se cual es. en un principio parece sellada mezclada con pasabanda o tipo folded horn. al parecer son economicas pero nose para que tipo de uso. si alguien sabe que tipo de caja es o si ya las conocen diganme asi veo que me conviene. gracias .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 18, 2009)

Por como va puesto el parlante, parece una configuración isobárica. Pero debería tener adentro otro parlante igual al que se vé y conectado en contrafase con este. Lo que hace esto es permitir cajas mas pequeñas a costa de poner dos parlantes, pero habría que ver por dentro....

Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 19, 2009)

ya me saque la duda es una caja tipo folded horn igual te agradesco muchas gracias.


----------

